# Kubota b2400 lift arms not working



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi guys 
I’d really appreciate your help. I’ve a 1994 kubota b2400. The lift arms have stopped working. 
The front loader and pto works fine. The rock arm lever and overflow are fine. The cartridges have all been cleaned and appear to be in order. 
The two things are:
I have removed the spool valve connections and replaced them with a blanking plate from kubota
2. There doesn’t seem to be any flow coming to the flow control knob at the front of the seat 
I’m at my wits end, please help. 
Hugh


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Have you taken the spool valve apart?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

See the eyelet on the right side lift arm? There is supposed to a rod with springs and a bracket that tells the valve ware the arms are. If they are down or in the up position.


----------



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

I removed the spool valve and replaced it with a Kubota three-one blanking plate. That stopped the leaks; they were all apparently coming from that spool valve and just running down the casing.


----------



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

That rod had sheered ages ago, but the arms continued to work so I thought nothing of it. The tractor had been used on my oyster farm and the salt water had ceased up a lot of the controls. I have since got that pin working again and I’m getting the rod fixed where it had sheered.

The problem does appear to be that control valve. I have stripped everything else in the hydraulics (pump, blew the lines through, drained the sump, washed it out with diesel, changed the filters).

I can’t see how I get in to that control valve without opening up the backend case and that is beyond my current level of bravery.


rhino said:


> See the eyelet on the right side lift arm? There is supposed to a rod with springs and a bracket that tells the valve ware the arms are. If they are down or in the up position.


----------



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a pic of the controls, blanking plate and rod guide on the lift arms


----------



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

Apologies for the slow response, I need to sort out my profile so I can notifications when this thread is replied to.


----------



## Oysterman (Jun 24, 2020)

After all that the fix was simple - the kubota dealer gave me incomplete/ wrong parts. The blanking plate needed a redirection port block to go under it. I got a mechanic to look at it and he had the confidence to ask the question of the dealer. It was worth asking the professional in the end.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Oysterman said:


> 2. There doesn’t seem to be any flow coming to the flow control knob at the front of the seat


If you haven't been told yet, that knob has only one purpose and that is to control the rate the lower links lower, screw the knob right in and the links wont lower at all.


----------

